# The Druid and the Wolf - A NEW FURRY EPIC NOVEL



## OGAnimalBooks (Sep 2, 2018)

Hey! X3 I wanted to introduce myself as Olivia Giangrande. I recently self-published a story! I have been so excited about it! You guys interested in reading a copy of it, The Druid and the Wolf?

Story Summary: "Long ago, shrouded by the mists of the Dark Age, there lived a clan of druid humans in Ancient Britannia. They practiced their magic and worshiped nature and God in peace. They resided in a province, or Kingdom, called Aerulis and the kings and queens rarely bothered them. The physicians of the druid clan often times had very spiritual connections with God, more so than the rest of the clan, and one day Tairek (the sole physician of the clan at the time of this story) receives a prophecy that foretells of a great white wolf with eyes the color green that will save the druid clan. They are confused because they have never been threatened by anyone or anything, at least not enough to do a remarkable amount of damage. Not long after, a patrol finds a white wolf pup and the clan raises her on goat's milk. One year passes, and everything seems peaceful still until a fire set by the King of Aerulis' soldiers ravages their camp. The whole druid clan is rounded up and for mysterious, unexplained reasons sentenced to death. The white wolf (who is discovered to be part dog) also known as Sascha is able to talk with Tairek using his spiritual connection and he tells her that she must save them, by learning how to fight in an elsewhere place. And with that, starts Sascha's journey to save the druid clan... to save her family."

BUY IT ON ETSY: www.etsy.com: The Druid and the Wolf

FACEBOOK: www.facebook.com: Olivia Giangrande

PATREON: Olivia Giangrande is creating books & calming jars | Patreon

NOTE: There is a digital copy coming soon. This will make the book easily available to people outside the USA, though they can still buy a copy physically through Etsy just as easily!

The book is $14.99 plus a varying amount for shipment to most countries or within USA.

A sample of the book is pinned on the facebook page i linked (which can be viewed with or without an account).


----------



## OGAnimalBooks (Sep 2, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Morning-mouse (Sep 15, 2018)

Ok. The story does seem to have an interesting premise however it isn't my sort of story. Although judging by your summary it does seem like you put a lot of thought into it and that is always good for a story. I wish you luck getting your story off the ground though.


----------



## OGAnimalBooks (Sep 15, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> Ok. The story does seem to have an interesting premise however it isn't my sort of story. Although judging by your summary it does seem like you put a lot of thought into it and that is always good for a story. I wish you luck getting your story off the ground though.



Thank you so much! ^_^


----------

